

Ask HN: How many emails do you get per day? - tz

I'm building some software that integrates with email (Exchange/IMAP). I'm trying to get an idea of how some of the workflow concepts would scale to people that get large numbers of emails in a day and frankly, what constitutes a "large number" these days.<p>Right now I average around 150 a day. I <i>think</i> that is average for most people I know, but low in comparison to some email-centric corporate cultures. Obviously there will be outliers that are much higher, especially amongst people in very public roles (evangelists, VCs, etc.), but for the rest of the rank and file out there, are you seeing volumes significantly higher (or lower) than that?<p>I'd appreciate some feedback.
======
Umalu
As a denizen of an email-centric corporate culture, my daily email volume is
in the 200 range (not including spam, which is filtered out).

